# This is Serious.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Need help from the forum to find this SOB.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Where are you???

can't send sun without that info

Sun at my fingertips just waiting

aldra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

In Kent, please send.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kent??????

Not sure about that

thought you would have been in the North

sorry    

ldra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh no,  I have been let down by a fellow MHF personage. I shall retire into my Igloo and cuddle up to my wife who has just eaten a fisherman's friend. We will sit close to her breath to catch the warmth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

as long as that's the only result from cuddling up close

I never found they worked :lol: :lol: 

Well not in that way :lol: :lol: 

Lucky you 8O 8O 

aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> Oh no,  I have been let down by a fellow MHF personage. I shall retire into my Igloo and cuddle up to* my wife who has just eaten a fisherman's friend*. We will sit close to her breath to catch the warmth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


How long has she been a cannibal?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It's here now - and has been on and off for a week or two. You're in the wrong place obviously. The sun only shines in the righteous.

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please let it out Colin so that it may shine ON the righteous.... Me!

Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

this bl***y dyslexic keyboard again!

Colin (basking in a bright sun).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From what I have seen, the sun IS OUT, but those pesky clouds keep getting in the way......

*"Clouds go home!"

"The sun is innocent let it go!"*

Jut a couple of examples of placards being displayed by the sun worshippers union demo.

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

If anyone does find the sun it will be very hot. So be careful not to touch it (Spike Milligan).


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Today, as every day here in sunny Bedfordshire, the sun has shone brightly from dawn to dusk, just five miles away; vertically :lol: 

Alan


----------

